# I need to custom gcc version for gmake?



## aukkwat (Oct 8, 2012)

I try to follow link Thread 22618 for change default gcc (4.2.1) to 4.4 but gmake command using 4.2.1, I need to do?

Thank you.


----------



## akil (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm afraid that you are not using variable ${CC} but gcc directly to compile objects. That would explain why your gmake uses other compiler  than defined one.

eg.


```
CC=gcc45

${CC} $(CFLAGS) $(INC) -c -o $@ $<
```

I guess that your Makefile looks like below?

```
CC=gcc45

gcc $(CFLAGS) $(INC) -c -o $@ $<
```

Could you post your Makefile


----------



## aukkwat (Oct 8, 2012)

*my Make file thanks ^ ^*


```
HAVE_MYSQL=yes
ifeq ($(HAVE_MYSQL),yes)
	ALL_DEPENDS=common_sql login_sql char_sql map_sql tools import
	SQL_DEPENDS=common_sql login_sql char_sql map_sql import
	COMMON_SQL_DEPENDS=mt19937ar libconfig
	LOGIN_SQL_DEPENDS=mt19937ar libconfig common_sql
	CHAR_SQL_DEPENDS=mt19937ar libconfig common_sql
	MAP_SQL_DEPENDS=mt19937ar libconfig common_sql
	CONVERTERS_DEPENDS=common_sql
else
	ALL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
	SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
	COMMON_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
	LOGIN_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
	CHAR_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
	MAP_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
endif


#####################################################################
.PHONY: sql  \
	common_sql \
	mt19937ar \
	login_sql \
	char_sql \
	map_sql \
	tools \
	import \
	test \
	clean help

all: $(ALL_DEPENDS)

sql: $(SQL_DEPENDS)

common_sql: $(COMMON_SQL_DEPENDS)
	@$(MAKE) -C src/common sql

mt19937ar:
	@$(MAKE) -C 3rdparty/mt19937ar

libconfig:
	@$(MAKE) -C 3rdparty/libconfig

login_sql: $(LOGIN_SQL_DEPENDS)
	@$(MAKE) -C src/login sql

char_sql: $(CHAR_SQL_DEPENDS)
	@$(MAKE) -C src/char

map_sql: $(MAP_SQL_DEPENDS)
	@$(MAKE) -C src/map sql

tools:
	@$(MAKE) -C src/tool

test:
	@$(MAKE) -C src/test

import:
# 1) create conf/import folder
# 2) add missing files
# 3) remove remaining .svn folder
	@echo "building conf/import folder..."
	@if test ! -d conf/import ; then mkdir conf/import ; fi
	@for f in $$(ls conf/import-tmpl) ; do if test ! -e conf/import/$$f ; then cp conf/import-tmpl/$$f conf/import ; fi ; done
	@rm -rf conf/import/.svn

clean:
	@$(MAKE) -C src/common $@
	@$(MAKE) -C 3rdparty/mt19937ar $@
	@$(MAKE) -C 3rdparty/libconfig $@
	@$(MAKE) -C src/login $@
	@$(MAKE) -C src/char $@
	@$(MAKE) -C src/map $@
	@$(MAKE) -C src/tool $@
	@$(MAKE) -C src/test $@

help:
	@echo "most common targets are 'all' 'sql' 'conf' 'clean' 'help'"
	@echo "possible targets are:"
	@echo "'common_sql'  - builds object files used in SQL servers"
	@echo "'mt19937ar'   - builds object file of Mersenne Twister MT19937"
	@echo "'libconfig'   - builds object files of libconfig"
	@echo "'login_sql'   - builds login server (SQL version)"
	@echo "'char_sql'    - builds char server (SQL version)"
	@echo "'map_sql'     - builds map server (SQL version)"
	@echo "'tools'       - builds all the tools in src/tools"
	@echo "'import'      - builds conf/import folder from the template conf/import-tmpl"
	@echo "'all'         - builds all the above targets"
	@echo "'sql'         - builds sql servers (targets 'common_sql' 'login_sql' 'char_sql'"
	@echo "                'map_sql' and 'import')"
	@echo "'test'        - builds tests"
	@echo "'clean'       - cleans builds and objects"
	@echo "'help'        - outputs this message"

#####################################################################

needs_mysql:
	@echo "MySQL not found or disabled by the configure script"
	@exit 1

#####################################################################
# TODO

install:	conf/%.conf conf/%.txt
	$(shell read -p "WARNING: This target does not work properly yet. Press Ctrl+C to cancel or Enter to continue.")
	$(shell mkdir -p /opt/rathena/bin/)
	$(shell mkdir -p /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/)
	$(shell mkdir -p /opt/rathena/var/log/rathena/)
	$(shell mv save /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/save)
	$(shell mv db /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/db)
	$(shell mv conf /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/conf)
	$(shell mv npc /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/npc)
	$(shell mv log/* /opt/rathena/var/log/rathena/)
	$(shell cp *-server* /opt/rathena/bin/)
	$(shell ln -s /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/save/ /opt/rathena/bin/)
	$(shell ln -s /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/db/ /opt/rathena/bin/)
	$(shell ln -s /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/conf/ /opt/rathena/bin/)
	$(shell ln -s /opt/rathena/etc/rathena/npc/ /opt/rathena/bin/)
	$(shell ln -s /opt/rathena/var/log/rathena/ /opt/rathena/bin/log)

bin-clean:
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/login-server*)
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/char-server*)
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/map-server*)

uninstall:
	$(shell read -p "WARNING: This target does not work properly yet. Press Ctrl+C to cancel or Enter to continue.")
	bin-clean
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/save)
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/db)
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/conf)
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/npc)
	$(shell rm /opt/rathena/bin/log)
	$(shell rm -rf /opt/rathena/etc/rathena)
	$(shell rm -rf /opt/rathena/var/log/rathena)
```


----------



## akil (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

In this Makefile you didn't specify CC variable. I assume that you are doing that later, I am right?

Could you post one of you depended Makefile, I would like to see if you specify CC variable, and if so why you didn't include parent, perhaps better would be to create common.mk file and include it in every child.


----------

